# Casino-club.com und Dialer



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

Hallo,
hab gestern mit der Post einen Werbebrief von casino-club erhalten.
Es wird mit hohen Gewinnen geworben, leider wird nur ganz nebenbei erwähnt, das der Server über den das Onlinespiel läuft auf den niederländischen Antillen steht.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit, und wo kann man sich dagegen Beschweren .

Gruss Javana


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2004)

dazu läuft zur zeit im antispam.de forum auch eine disku


----------



## Fidul (5 April 2004)

> dazu läuft zur zeit im antispam.de forum auch eine disku


Im Bereich "Postwurfsendungen & Flyer", Thread "roulettemagazin". Sieht *sehr* illegal aus.


----------

